# Tin/Aluminium/Alloy Production & Consumption Data?



## jschlieff (15 January 2007)

Does anyone know where i can find the annual production and consumption data for these base metals on the web?

Specifically i would like them broken down by major geographical region..

Cheers.

James


----------



## rederob (15 January 2007)

jschlieff said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where i can find the annual production and consumption data for these base metals on the web?
> 
> Specifically i would like them broken down by major geographical region..
> 
> ...



Here's a start:
http://www.world-aluminium.org/iai/stats/index.asp
http://www.tintechnology.com/default.asp 
which links to
http://www.tintechnology.com/SITE/UPLOAD/Document/Press_release_Oct06_Stats__5___3_.pdf

http://www.world-bureau.com/site.html


----------

